# Women Veterans



## FarmGoddess (Sep 21, 2006)

Anymore women vets on this board? If so give a shout out

:hobbyhors :hobbyhors :hobbyhors

US Amry Signal Corps 78 - 84 

Don't like putting in the dates because it shows my age....


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

USAF 86-91  I am glad to see this thread...I feel like an oddity on Veteran's Day around here cause at the school and church programs, I am inevitably the only women vet around.


----------



## mbeaser (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm a future vet 

Navy 1995-2008 (unless they decide they need to boot me out before then for any of the odd reasons the Navy is coming up with the meet their lower end strength requirements). I'm considering reserves in a few years to take myself to 20, but I'm getting out because I'm remarkably fond of my children and I like to see them more than I do the berthing area on a ship. Besides, I'd like to get my homesteading adventure underway and that is kind of hard to do from the VA Beach oceanfront.

Missy


----------



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

United States Air Force 8 years.... mostly stationed at Army bases. Was in Korea, Israel, Panama, California, and Texas.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice to see other women vets here.

US Army 1990-1994

Combat Medic, then Nursing School. 

Basic at Ft Dix NJ

AIT at Ft. Sam Houston, TX. 

Stationed at 43rd MASH, the original 4077th, Camp Humpries, Korea ('91-'92)

Ft. Lewis, WA ('92-'94) 423rd Medical Company

Somalia (January - april '93)

Pauline


----------



## RLMS (Mar 10, 2003)

God Bless All Of The Women who have served.

I remember coming in from being in indian country in '64 in beautiful SE f.... Asia. The two of us had been way out and way too long. A bad trip. A four day in and out became two and a half months. A real bad trip.

I saw an American woman, probably a Nurse, and I sat down in the street and cried. Cried for probably twenty minutes. An American Woman.

It was so important.

Never said anything to her, but the memory lives.

God Bless the women who serve(d).


----------



## SherryR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi! US Army, 1976 through 1986. 
Sherry


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

USAF - 1971 - 1998. Whew! That was a long time! Stationed in New York (Plattsburgh AFB), New Mexico (Cannon AFB), San Antonio Texas (Kelly AFB and Lackland AFB), Mississippi (Keelser AFB), Wiesbaden Germany, Tokyo Japan, and a couple years in the Reserves in Michigan. Computer Operator, then Operating Room.

NeHi


----------



## babygoats! (May 9, 2005)

USMC '75-'79.

babygoats!


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

Not as long as everyone else here. Just 2 years in the AF, 75 to 77. Had 4 children when I enlisted and "they" told me that the USAF takes care of their own. ( Had the highest score the Army had ever had from our part of the state but they wouldn't promise me I could take my kids with me everywhere I was stationed.) After 2 years of GRINDING poverty, I finally got out. Loved the AF just couldn't live on the money. No child support, no base housing. BUT I always told my kids that they will never find another job that trains you, gives you a place to live (if you don't have kids), gives you food to eat and clothes to wear, plus medical and dental. My oldest son is retiring in Feb from the AF and my oldest daughter goes to Kuwait in the spring with the Navy, enlisted in the Reserves for 10 years now. I don't regret it, but I sure could have used base housing!

Yankee


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

:cowboy: Me!

US Army, 4th Infantry Division, 1974 -1976. MOS: 05E20 (Voice Radio Operatior) and SMOS (secondary) 71B20 (Company Clerk). Basic training at Ft. McClellan, AL. AIT at Fort Dix, NJ, Stationed at Ft. Carson, CO. On levy for Germany at time of separation.

I really enjoyed my military time. It gave me a sense of responsibility and discipline that I had never known and might never had achieved without it. I think that every young person should spend at least 2 years in the service.

If I hadn't gotten married I probably would have re-enlisted when my time was up, but he was going to Flight School at Ft. Rucker and I didn't want to be in Germany alone.

Donsgal


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Add me to the list.

U.S. Army 92-94

MOS 68N (Avionics Mechanic)

Nikki


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

US Army 84-88, Ft. Carson, CO Seems strange to be in the same category on Veteran's Day as all those WWII veterans. And very humbling.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

US Army IRR 85-89, active 89-1996. Ft Gordon Ft Bragg then 3 years Germany in Erlangen and Butzbach.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

US Navy 1981-87

HT (Hull Maintenance Technician), Italy mostly

~Falcon


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

us army 93-98 medical discharge spent my whole 5 yrs at ft polk, la. supply. loved it, but hated the time away from my kids-my job to raise them, not someone elses. but i think the military is a great thing for young people.


----------



## faeriecat (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm new to y'alls forum but ... I'm just jumping in with both feet!

I too am a woman vet. Get all sorts of funny looks and questions up at the VA Center.

US Army 1988 to 1992 (33Q -- Electronics Repair)
US Army Reserves 1992 - 1995, 1998 - 2005 (88M -- Truck Driver!)

I have done tours for both Desert Storm and Operation Iraqi Freedom.

Kit


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

U.S. Army, Oct 72 - Oct 75.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

USMC 1988-2003

Enjoyed almost every minute of it...


----------



## Dreams30 (Dec 12, 2003)

U.S. Army
98G (translator)

Stationed at:
Ft. Jackson, SC
Monterey, CA
Goodfellow AFB, TX
Ft. Hood, TX

Left to raise my son who is now in recruit training, Navy Great Lakes and heading for advanced electronics.

Husband is retired ET1 SS

Dad is retired Airborne.

(had to represent after seeing other military "royalty" on here...LOL)


----------

